# Nienna's Character Development as one of the Valier



## Lómelindë Lindórië (May 15, 2022)

I found this, and it strikes me as to how Nienna's character development was altered so significantly:









Exploring the People of Middle-earth: Nienna, the Mourning Vala


In this biweekly series, we’re exploring the evolution of both major and minor figures in Tolkien’s legendarium, tracing the transformations of these characters through drafts and early manuscripts…




www.tor.com





In addition, this site provides highly insightful articles on different characters of Tolkien's works:









Search Results for “Exploring the People of Middle-Earth” – Tor.com







www.tor.com


----------

